# Top Cap Torque?



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

I want to flip the stem on my Madone 4.5 and I don't know the torque spec for tightening the top cap?

Any ideas? I know most here are riding 5/6 series with different headsets, but would there be a difference?


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (May 28, 2006)

Probably just a few inch pounds. You're just preloading the bearings. If I recall correctly, Chris King specifies something like 10-12 in/lbs.

- Chris


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't torque the top cap. Instead try this:
-loosen the stem bolts completely. 
-With the bike firmly on the ground with both wheels on, straddle it and align your stem/bars.
-Now _lightly_ tighten the top cap bolt while _gently_ rocking the bars/fork with the front brake closed on the wheel. Tighten the top cap just enough to hold the steerer so that no play is evident.
-Now tighten down the stem bolts _just barely enough_ to hold the bars/stem in alignment.
-Back to the top cap: snug it down a bit more as suggested this is light no more than 1 or 2 Nm (or as Chris said 10-12in-lbs.
-Now back to the stem bolts, loosen them slightly and retorque to spec. (should be on your stem 6-9 Nm or thereabouts.)

First couple of rides, recheck the headset and make sure no play is evident. If good, thereafter periodically check the headset for play.

HTH
zac


----------

